# Vegas Paul?



## beach (Oct 1, 2014)

Isn't this Vegas Paul?

http://abc7.com/news/man-accused-of-poisoning-wife-for-life-insurance-found-guilty-of-murder/331348/


----------



## fatboy (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup! Guilty as charged it looks like.


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2014)

Ouch, made it a goal in life to stay out of jail

Badly designed !!!


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2015)

I saw something on CBS news this AM....I think there is a 48 Hours special on this tonight?


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2015)

Maybe this weekend?

And one channel did one already


----------



## mark handler (Apr 17, 2015)

Sat 10 pm cbs 48 hours


----------



## pete_t (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/killer-poison-nicotine-as-a-murder-weapon/


----------



## ICE (Apr 17, 2015)

pete_t said:
			
		

> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/killer-poison-nicotine-as-a-murder-weapon/


That article has the first mention (that I've seen) of an injection site behind her ear.


----------

